# A 1997 Bianchi Carbon Frame -- Should I buy it?



## bronx (Jul 27, 2004)

Please help. I have come across a 1997 Bianchi Carbon Frame bike with Shimano components and, I believe STI shifters. The asking is about $600. It has less than 50 miles on it. Anyone know anything about this frame? I will post some photos. I would love to have a carbon frame bike. (My basement is currently home to a 2004 Bianchi Eros with Campy, a 1989 Colnago Super with Campy.)

And now, I'm jonesing for carbon.

Would appreciate your thoughts.

Best,

Ken


----------



## bronx (Jul 27, 2004)

*Here are some photos of the aforementioned carbon*

I've attached 4 photos. Thanks again for your help


----------



## The Walrus (Apr 2, 2000)

So--a half year later, did you pull the trigger or not? If you did, how do you like it?


----------



## bronx (Jul 27, 2004)

The Walrus said:


> So--a half year later, did you pull the trigger or not? If you did, how do you like it?


Nope, didn't go for it. My local bike expert and shop owner advised strongly against any early Bianch Carbons. Apparently, they were not well thought of ...

So currently I am riding a Colnago Super (circa 1989) a BEAUTY. And a Lemond Zurich which I adore.

Still planning on a carbon frame someday, but it'll probably be a Colnago.

Take care,

k


----------



## wayandrs (Sep 2, 2007)

Just stumbled accross this, and while I usually don't care, I just HAD to go through the whole registration process to comment on this.

The 90's Bianchi Carbons are among the very few actual Italian made carbon frames. 

After Bianchi was sold in 1996, almost all frame production was outsourced to Taiwan within a few years. I have nothing against Asian made carbon frames, especially considering that a) they almost all come from there and b) some of the greatest bike builders have some amazing carbon bikes, all Asian made.

Still, if you're into heritage, tradition, and the desire to own something made by individuals that were close to the "soul" of awesome racing heritage, the early Bianchi Carbon frames are the only ones you'll ever be able to get actually Italian made.

How do I know? I used to live in Italy, and after moving here and having an itch for another road bike, I spent quite a while digging around to find a 90's Bianchi steel/carbon combo frame. And while there are definitely some more choice bikes out there, at a very affordable price point this is one light, quiet, and stable setup - and that's after quite some beatings and countless miles.

Whoever talks smack about early Bianchi Carbon frames, be sure to find out just what they're basing their opinion on. Since there aren't many around it's somewhat unlikely that they have anything remotely resembling first hand accounts, and people just loooove to know everything, especially when it involves the sage head shaking along with the recounting of some bad news tragedy they just saved you from.

I call bulls**t!




bronx said:


> Nope, didn't go for it. My local bike expert and shop owner advised strongly against any early Bianch Carbons. Apparently, they were not well thought of ...
> 
> So currently I am riding a Colnago Super (circa 1989) a BEAUTY. And a Lemond Zurich which I adore.
> 
> ...


----------



## geraldatwork (Jul 15, 2005)

wayandrs said:


> Just stumbled accross this, and while I usually don't care, I just HAD to go through the whole registration process to comment on this.
> 
> The 90's Bianchi Carbons are among the very few actual Italian made carbon frames.
> 
> ...


Your post interests me. I just received a 2007 Carbon Lugged frame. It says Italy on the frame in one and possibly two places. On some forums (maybe this one) there are discussions on how much of these frames were made in Italy. The conversations go from the entire frame to only the paint and finish was done in Italy. I am curious what your take is on this.
http://www.bianchiusa.com/07_b4p_928_sramrival.html#


----------



## wayandrs (Sep 2, 2007)

I'm not sure, really.

It would be a good guess though to say that the frame is actually made in Asia - Taiwan, most likely, most of the quality carbon frames are from there.

Then some of them are painted / finished in Italy, supposedly. The regulations on identifying country of origin are nonexistent at best though, or just plain ignored. Sometimes it seems like they just mean the actual sticker is made in the country it references.

That's just the way it goes though - and Bianchi still manages some great products, I'd have bought that frame in a heartbeat, but I'm on a budget.


----------



## geraldatwork (Jul 15, 2005)

wayandrs said:


> I'm not sure, really.
> 
> It would be a good guess though to say that the frame is actually made in Asia - Taiwan, most likely, most of the quality carbon frames are from there.
> 
> ...


Thanks for getting back. I don't really care as the Far East makes some great frames. And where ever the actual frame is made it is nice to ride a bike that isn't a Trek or Specialized or one of the more common bikes. Not that there is anything wrong with those, in fact I was looking for a great deal and would of had no problem buying one of them. But the Bianchi is a nice conversation piece and nice bike. I wound up paying $1875 including freight. The bike was new or at worst had some show room miles. But of course there is always the fear when buying a bike on ebay that when you open the carton you will find a broken frame. Also if the frame breaks due to a manuf defect I am probably SOL.


----------

